# Would you trade Jackson/Francis/Brook/#25 for Maggette?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Remor says Rockets are interested in Corey Maggette.

...... or replace Head for Francis


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It would have to be a S&T or not? Anyway I would.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

If there's nothing better out there. What else can $11 million in expirings and a first round pick buy?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That deal is doable. Depending on what else could be attained though with those contracts.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah can't wait til Rafer tweaks his hamstring again. Wonder whose going to fill in at the PG position.......


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\ We would use the MLE on a PG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Who's Remor?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^BS could tell you but then Remor would kill you in your sleep. He's French


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would pick Mile Miller instead.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> ^BS could tell you but then Remor would kill you in your sleep. He's French


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHA (think of Eric Cartman laughing) :lol:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i don't think we could be able to get him though...but anything works for me so whatever, Artest is cool too i think we need to gamble on a player that can make us better, Artest can be our Rodman 


PS: Corey M. has not really been that heathly either so....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't figure out why everyone is so obsessed with Corey Maggette. He doesn't seem like that great of an asset to me.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think this trade put too much money on one person- Maggette. I don't like this trade. If we have a situation where our roster is loaded, then we will see, but not with the current lineup.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

You need someone to score when T-Mac is taking the break.

If the deal includes Brooks and #25, the Ship will take it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think Brooks is on the table. 

Maggette remember will only play 16mins in a playoff game. (McGrady-Battier) will play 40+ mins each.

I am really confident Novak can fill in at SF-SG. Its at the point we still need a backup for Rafer. Who is a pure point guard. Not a shooting guard playing point.


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

This is a bad trade, we're giving up all our back ups and the pg position to get a guy who is gonna put shane on the bench, we need a rookie at the sg/sf postion with some size to play that role for us

The only person worth making a trade like this for is Artest, why because he is a upgrade to shane battier, and maggette is not because he won't play any defense


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron Artest and Mike Miller would be looked into before Maggette.


----------

